# Female Japanese Robot



## Brian G Turner (Jul 28, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/4714135.stm



> Japanese scientists have unveiled the most human-looking robot yet devised - a "female" android called Repliee Q1.  She has flexible silicone for skin rather than hard plastic, and a number of sensors and motors to allow her to turn and react in a human-like manner.
> 
> She can flutter her eyelids and move her hands like a human. She even appears to breathe.


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 28, 2005)

And I'll just bet that all the scientists were men... 

Why would anyone want to make a robot to appear as one gender or the other???

I think I prefer my robots functional, rather than human-like or gender oriented...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 28, 2005)

We just need Deckard bursting in and popping a few rounds in her replicant butt 

looks disturbing though, doesn't it?


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 28, 2005)

Is it a little creepy if it turns out to look exactly like his girlfriend/wife???

Reminds me of Buffy and the deranged love robot!!! YIKES!!!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 28, 2005)

I wonder if she posed for measurements? 

Stepford wives here we come! What an age we live in!!


----------



## polymorphikos (Jul 29, 2005)

Is the major development here in the realm of robotics or silicon ? I'm not up enough on the technology to know. Nonetheless, pretty darn nifty. We've got the bodies (sort of); now all we need's the AI.


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 29, 2005)

You want AI??? And have robots realising that we are a self-destructive force that should be curtailed??? Mmmm, sounds like I, Robot (the movie) or they would just leave the planet to us and explore the universe!!!


----------



## Alexa (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm not surprised at all seeing Repliee Q1 at World Expo Japan 2005. After all Japonse are obsessed by robots for years. Do you remeber that dog-robot they used to buy for fun? I bet they can improve Repliee Q1 and soon androids will live among us.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jul 31, 2005)

I just want one that does dishes and laundry.  Thats it.  When they make one for that, I will buy it.


----------



## Alexa (Jul 31, 2005)

You can count on Japonese scientists for that !


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 1, 2005)

As long as she can be my personal nurse/maid complete with leather/PVC uniform I'll have one please!!!... 

GRRR.... where's my nurse!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want my nurse!!!!!!!!!!! hurry up you scientists!!!.....      

UM.. actually can I change that order to an even dozen?...


----------



## AmonRa (Aug 3, 2005)

wow thats actually pretty cool! when i clicked the link, i thought the robot was the scientest at first.


but at the same time its quite scary. robots shouldnt look human, they probably shouldnt even be humanoid - other wise we will get too attached, or worse - think of espionage etc (or terminator )


----------



## stormbard (Aug 4, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> ( or they would just leave the planet to us and explore the universe!!!


Does that include human consciousness implanted into a robot's positronic brain, cause then I think I'll join them!


----------



## lucifer_principle (Aug 8, 2005)

I like the concept robot in Aliens 4, played by Wynona Ryder. That was so cool. Hope anyone else thinks so. Are we ever going to be able to construct such humans/robots? let me know your opinions. cheers. The little thing I know about robots is that all robots are programmed, but since humans are pretty much also prgrammed from birth(jobs, school, religion, love, e.t.c) we share this similar trait. A common theory is that we sure do not realize the magnitude of what we are capable of.


----------



## Stormflame (Aug 8, 2005)

I visited an adult porn shop to see the life like 'doll' of a woman.  It was real to the touch, had working parts that were heated and etc., and weighed in at 125 pounds.  It looked like a real woman that is used in...you know.   Eerie to say the least.  Not to mention that it cost five thousand dollars.  To see this robot that you all are talking about would be a wonder!!!


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 8, 2005)

Stormflame said:
			
		

> I visited an adult porn shop to see the life like 'doll' of a woman.  It was real to the touch, had working parts that were heated and etc., and weighed in at 125 pounds.  It looked like a real woman that is used in...you know.   Eerie to say the least.  Not to mention that it cost five thousand dollars.  To see this robot that you all are talking about would be a wonder!!!


Boy there's some material there but I shall bite my proverbial lip....


----------

